

Margaret Hamilton, lead software engineer, Project Apollo - tanglesome
https://medium.com/@3fingeredfox/margaret-hamilton-lead-software-engineer-project-apollo-158754170da8

======
yourapostasy
She also developed Universal Systems Language [1] [2], which I'm struggling to
comprehend how it is different from UML, or why it would be a superior
approach than a functional approach. Can someone who has actually worked with
USL comment on the experience?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Systems_Language](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Systems_Language)

[2]
[http://htius.com/About_Us/About_Us.htm](http://htius.com/About_Us/About_Us.htm)

